# How many lights on a circuit? How many outlets?



## helpless handyman (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi everyone, I am doing my basement electrical and I need to know how many high hats (Halo cans) can be on one circuit? I am going to be using the 13 watt bulbs, but just in case in the future I want to put 65 watt bulbs to be able to dimm them. Also how many outlets can go on a circuit? No heavy loads, bathroom and laudry room are getting there own circuits and GFCI as well. Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

If you are in Canada the limit is 12 device per circuit.
If it is lighting only on a 15 amp circuit then add up the maximum wattage allowed per fixture and don't exceed 1800 watts per circuit.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

You can put as many outlets on a circuit as you want. I am not sure about the lights. Good judgement usually prevails with this question. Remember not all the lights in every room will be on, just as not all receptacles will all be on. Now if you have teenage daughters, forget every thing I just said except the recepts.


----------



## tribe_fan (May 18, 2006)

Something to consider when using a dimmer is the rating of the dimmer switch. If you wire all your cans on one switch, then switch to a higher bulb it will get too hot. I think the average is 600 Watts, but higher are available.


----------



## jrclen (Feb 20, 2008)

helpless handyman said:


> Hi everyone, I am doing my basement electrical and I need to know how many high hats (Halo cans) can be on one circuit? I am going to be using the 13 watt bulbs, but just in case in the future I want to put 65 watt bulbs to be able to dimm them. Also how many outlets can go on a circuit? No heavy loads, bathroom and laudry room are getting there own circuits and GFCI as well. Thanks:thumbsup:


Use the maximum wattage listed for the fixtures. No more than 1800 watts on a 15 amp circuit and no more than 2400 watts on a 20 amp circuit for lighting circuits. Someone in the future may put the maximum rated bulbs in the cans.

Anyone wanting to try and use some 80% rule, please read 210.23 a and b and look at table 210.24. :whistling2:


----------

